
How to use Git proficiently, both for personal and collaborative projects - iamtechaddict
http://devcharm.com/pages/46-improve-your-git-workflow
======
pbreit
Alternative headline: "Links to Git resources & HowTos"

------
bsirkia
Cool, I lead a software dev course and am always looking for good resources to
send along to students and this looks great!

------
alixaxel
What a nice wrap-up!

